# Black Sclera lenses



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where these can be picked up for less than $200.00 a pair? Or is that about as cheap as they come. I can only find them for $100 plus apiece.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's about right, how soon do you need them?
Mine run $225 @ pair.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I have read horror stories of cheaper ones that caused eye issues. Just FYI. You can't be too careful where your eyes are concerned...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very very true.
I've been selling this brand for over 5 years, I trust what I have.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

I couldn't find the contacts on your site....HELP! LOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jeff, can you provide a link to these lenses on your site?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nope


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If anyone is interested they can contact me.


----------

